# What's your real name?



## Lord Shyguy

I noticed that this seemed to get popular on the old forums when I made it, so I thought I would make it again. Basically you put what your name is. First or full name, it doesn't matter. My name is Kyle. I think it is a tiny bit weird, but that's me.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Michael. I'd rather not say my full name, for understandable reasons, I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Danielle, but most people call me Danni or Dannichu (unless you're my sister or one friend who called me Dee). I'm even on facebook under Dannichu Rundle. X3


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Ben, but is either going to be Sarah or Ezekiel (or Sarah Ezekiel) when I'm an adult.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Sarah. I'm just thankful I didn't get called Serena. :S


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



> Originally Posted by Dannichu:
> (unless you're my sister or one friend who called me Dee).


My cousins call my mom Dee. Resemblance! :P



> Originally Posted by AuroraKing:
> Ben, but is either going to be Sarah or Ezekiel (or Sarah Ezekiel) when I'm an adult.


So, are you going to chance it?


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I don't know if I will officially or not.


----------



## Goldenpelt

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Jeffrey. It's not very fun when people spell it wrong. Damn my name and it's three spellings!


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I'm Elizabeth. A lot of people call me by my full name because there are so many Elizabeths that are often in the same places as me, so I'm Elizabeth Coyne to a lot of people.

Oddly, I don't have a lot of nicknames, even though Elizabeth is really easy to nickname-ify.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

ゼニガメ26: Don't people just call you Jeff? Wouldn't that be easier?


----------



## Zeph

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Callum. Gaelic for Dove, which suits my as I have a Scottish family.


----------



## Jolty

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Becca

and my last name is one letter over being epically epic


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Castform, you're Scottish? Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Harley. It's a boy-ish name, but I don't mind. =3


----------



## Espeon

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Since when was Harley a boy-ish name? *Is thinking of the camp-cacturne man in the anime.*

I'm a Tom. My name is so common, you'll never find me! Muaha!


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My bird's name is Harley.


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

my name's lucy


----------



## Athasan

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Natasha, although everyone I really know just calls me Tasha. It's such an uncommon name... I've never met anyone else who has it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



			
				ゼニガメ26;1812 said:
			
		

> Jeffrey. It's not very fun when people spell it wrong. Damn my name and it's three spellings!


That's my name, too! And I dislike it when people misspell it as well!


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I thought Jeffrey was the *only* spelling...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

An older spelling would be Geoffrey, still used today. And then there are people who spell it Jeffery. Even Jeff can be spelled Geoff.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Didn't think about G...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



Espeon said:


> Since when was Harley a boy-ish name? *Is thinking of the camp-cacturne man in the anime.*


As camp as he is, he's still male, right? Many people, in my school and via the internet, that I know insist I have a boys' name.
It's unisex in some name books/sites, but it seems more of a male name to me.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Hm, okay. I suppose so. In the same way that Courtney is a unisex name, yet to me it's still female, purely as I have known no male Courtney's. Unless I'm thinking of Ashley... Or both.


----------



## Cheetah

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Alanna Grace. Last name withheld due to the sheer number of puns that can be made with it. DX


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Natasha but I only answer to Tasha or Timmy. :T 

If I was a dude my parents would have named me Conner. EW. Thankfully, that's now my cousin's son's name. 

Also, I might have ended up being called Lisa. GLAD MY PARENTS PICKED SOMETHING ELSE. I couldn't live with endless Simpsons references for the rest of my life.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

You think you'd have it bad. Simpson is my surname!


----------



## spaekle

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Rachel Ell*DON'TGOOGLEMYNAMEPARENTS*ars.

I really don't like it. :| My friends call me Oliver, which is cool because then they can reference the musical and prance around behind me singing "O-li-ver~! O-li-ver~!". 

:D


----------



## Minish

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Juliette.

This name is awesome because:

 It's really really uncommon. :D Come on, _Juliet_ is uncommon and that's the MORE common one.
 Nobody knows how to spell it. Yes, this is a good thing, because it's funny to laugh at them and correct them~

This name is not awesome because:

 I used to get teased for it and I didn't like it because of that when I was little. Surprisingly I still get the odd 'where's Romeo?' joke, which is a shame because now I just find it amusing. ;_;
 It's SO hard to get a nickname from it. I got 'Liett' and that's the best decent one. Julie, don't go there. I was 'Ju' for a long time but then people started spelling it 'Jew' and everyone thought others were insulting me or something and it reminds me of orange squash. D:
 When you say my surname after it fast, it sounds like it's 'Julie' when it's not. See above. I hate 'Julie'. ;_;

So yeah. D: And I'm not saying my surname, because I searched it on Google once and about half of the front page hits were actually the same name, and I can actually see my mum typing it in (hell, she'd probably get a hit from 'Juliette' and 'Dragonflies' seeing as it'd be easy to find out this forum she's itching to rampage).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Mark.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Was that forum censoring or...? o_o


----------



## Mercy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Alexandra Mercedes. [Last name also withheld because it's weird.]  :/

But, I'm known as Meche to everyone. <3


----------



## Flora

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Rachel Marie (*scribbles on last name to avoid evil puns*).

I love my name.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Nicholas (go by Nick) Ryu Hennessey

No, not like the whisky. That's Hennessy.


----------



## 87

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Noah.

suprise.


----------



## CNiall

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Because of _stalkers_, of course. Everybody knows that if somebody knows your name they can find out where you live!

Anyway, my name's Jack. The surname's being witheld purely because I hate the puns (of which there are surpirsingly few, but people seem to love them anyway) that are made with it and my first name.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Zora LeAnn. Not giving away my last name because I don't feel like it. And for you Zelda fans that only think of the race when you see my first name, proof that Zora IS a real name.


----------



## @lex

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Jakob Alexander Elias Katourgi

Hah, gave you my full name :P Now, whoever calls me Jakob will suffer - just because it's first doesn't mean it's the one that we use! >_< It happens too often.

While we're at it, why don't I give you my address and phone number? :3 Nah, I won't do that. I probably would if you asked me, really <_<'


----------



## Altmer

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Jorn

that's it folks


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Screw it, you guys can know my full name. I was too lazy to type it last time.

Natasha Daisy May Madge

What a load of epic fail. D: As soon as I can I'm getting rid of "Madge" and making "May" my last name. :T


----------



## Deathguise

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Josh.
Regard with fear.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Arylett = Angela.

Whoo, SO unexpected.


----------



## Kaito

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Thomas Conway

My name is boring. :[  BUT APPARENTLY IT MEANS KING?


----------



## Celestial Blade

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Eric.


----------



## Kaylene

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Kaylene _is_ my real name. I just always tended to go around by it because it was uncommon and could pass off as a nickname.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My last name is K*DON'TGOOGLE*aufman. People like to make cracks about the 'cough' part.

By the way, I knew a boy whose's name was Makenzie (don't know how to spell it).


----------



## Faltzer

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Chris.

Google me for more information.


----------



## Ambipom

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



Lord Shyguy said:


> My last name is K*DON'TGOOGLE*aufman. People like to make cracks about the 'cough' part.
> 
> By the way, I knew a boy whose's name was Makenzie (don't know how to spell it).


I had a sub named Mrs. Koffman. And i'm pretty sure I knew someone named that before.

My name is Eric. Middle name is James. 

Why do you wanna know my last name?


----------



## Zyn

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



Cirrus said:


> It's SO hard to get a nickname from it. I got 'Liett' and that's the best decent one. Julie, don't go there. I was 'Ju' for a long time but then people started spelling it 'Jew' and everyone thought others were insulting me or something and it reminds me of orange squash. D:


You could be "Jules", a la Psych =)


My new name is Aldrea lol


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I've known, like, three Lauren's this year.


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Chris. At another forum I go to, there are a billion variations of Chris' and Aly's there. Mm.


----------



## Keltena

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Melanie. Whoo.


----------



## Kabigon

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Courtney but my parents swear it was a boys name in the 90's.  I don't believe them.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I'm Cathy and I hate people spelling my name like Kathy.


----------



## Jolty

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



Timmy said:


> Screw it, you guys can know my full name. I was too lazy to type it last time.
> 
> Natasha Daisy May Madge
> 
> What a load of epic fail. D: As soon as I can I'm getting rid of "Madge" and making "May" my last name. :T


FUCK YES
Also I might get rid of the s on my last name

But Mays is cool
BUT MAY IS BRIAN ;-;
and you, lol :v


----------



## zaxly100

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Brenna Mackenzie.  I'm not posting my last name, cause then my dad would find me and ground me for a month.  

I hate my name and love my name at the same time.  

I like it:

Brenna's not a common name, and i've only met another person named Brenna in my life.

I hate it: 

People call me Brianna, Brenda, and some other girl names that start with BR.  People spell it wrong, and put in only one N or spell it Brianna or something.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Joe Shmoe.

...no...just kidding.

Matthew.

That's all I'll tell you. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *cough* HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Annie. It's supposively uncommon (my mom keeps blabing about it), but I know, like, 2 Annie's at my school. And I know there's at least one more. O.o


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

I've met at least...10 Matthew's in my life?


----------



## Faltzer

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

4 Chris' in one class. You gotta feel like nothing with that many in one class.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Wow. I know people whose names are Annie, Chris, or Matthew. I must know a lot of people.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Maybe I know you. O_O


----------



## Great Aether

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Mario. My Dad was a gamer. Glad its not Pac-Man though.


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Hannah. You can spell it the same backwards, harrharr. Yeah, I don't particularly care either. ;3

 It's an okay name, I guess.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

HAHAHA Kaito my name IS King you lose!

Kyra King, no relation to MLK but allegedly related to Alexander Hamilton!

People mispronounce or misspell my name all the time but I'm beyond the point where I care. I do, however, find it entertaining when people go, "Okay, and spell 'King'?" Yeah, okay, lady, it's spelled C-Y-N-N-G-G-E no really.


----------



## Foxsundance

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Adam. 

Bestest name evar.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Silke.

I think there's only 20 or something Silkes in Norway including me.


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

khaelin ashle amina!!

i knew many people with their name spelled “kaylin” so it was super frustrating in my middle school years, especially.

ashle was my backup name!

amina was my father’s idea for my first name and half of my family (including people not on his side) call me that now, as do internet friends!!

and now you know!!


----------



## Flora

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

^ I like your name. ^^

My name (first, middle and Confirmation) means, all in Hebrew, "a bitter lkamb that is a gift from God." O_O


----------



## Sansha

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My first name is ______.  

I don't really have too many nicknames, most people just call me by my full name, with the exception of a couple of my friends.


----------



## Jolty

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*



Faltzer said:


> 4 Chris' in one class. You gotta feel like nothing with that many in one class.


Yeah there used to be 4 Rebeccas in my class :B There's 4 Adams now but we call them by their last names lol


----------



## Jetx

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

David

whoop-dee-doo


----------



## Belmont

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Daniel which, for whatever reason, people like to purposly mispronounce as Danielle.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

Andreas. It's a pretty name, isn't it? Bit unusual, too. Outside of Scandinavia, that is.

Last name is Chen. It's what most of my friends call me, since it's short and distinctive.


----------



## Mercury

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Peter.  I also get called the Fish, or the Torpedo by my older cousins, just because I'm a fast swimmer. I only have two younger cousins.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

But my real name _is_ Nitrogen! Actually, it isn't, but it may as well be. More people know me as Nitrogen than by my real name, and I'm even called Nitrogen/Nitro IRL by people who really _do_ know my name. And yes, I actually answer to it, too.

In the real world, I'm Justin. The only redeeming quality of this name is how rediculously hard it is to make up nicknames for, especially ones ending in a "-y" sound (Stevie, Andy, etc... I'd probably kill somebody if they called me something like that). People don't do it so much anymore, but I used to be called by my last name a lot. To be honest, I preferred it. It made me feel awesome and important. So I'm basically just... Justin.


----------



## Dragon of Fire

*Re: The New Under the Nickname*

My name is Jacob. I like the name, but the only problem I have with it is how insanely common it is. I am always surrounded by 3 or 4 other Jacobs on a daily basis. I also have a common last name, Brown. I also know a lot of people with that last name, but at least none of them have Jacob as their first name. I do like my name though, it could be worse.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

You can post however much of your name you want to. My first name is David.


----------



## Coloursfall

Katana Marie Clark.  :D

I'm not shy about it.  Call me Kati or Kat though.


----------



## Mercury

Peter Charles ...(no lastname, hehehe)


----------



## Vyraura

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *Katana *Marie Clark.  :D
> 
> I'm not shy about it.  Call me Kati or Kat though.


you are _fucking awesome_


----------



## Flora

FMC, your name is pretty. :D

Rachel Marie *name hidden not only for security issues, but because of any jokes relating to Texas*


----------



## Nope

Not saying my first name. I don't like it. But my last name is... Borge. Yes, Borge. As you may know, I'm not english :P


----------



## Munchkin

I like FMC and FaA's names =D

Gina Marie. I'm Asian, though (Filipino to be specific), not Italian.


----------



## Icalasari

Eric Anthony West

X3 I live in the west half of town, which is in a western province that is in the western hemisphere. XD How awesome is that?

And I was named Eric after Prince Eric from the Little Mermaid. Yes, I was named after a prince in a Disney movie. You may laugh now


----------



## Ambipom

Eric James *Nottellingyoumylastname*

Most awesome name ever. (Didn't we have this thread before?)


----------



## Flora

Why thank you MH.

It was awesome that you were named after Prince Eric, Icalasari. :D


----------



## Dewgong

Violet.


----------



## Renteura

Will Edwin *cough* IX  <---------------------
..............................................................|
Oh, you didn't catch my last name? Sorry. .....|
..............................................................|
And yes, I am the Ninth. ---------------------



Oh, and this post works best in Dewgong style. XD


----------



## Flora

Dewgongeru said:


> Violet.


Your name rocks.


----------



## Music Dragon

Flora and Ashes said:


> Your name rocks.


Yes. Yes, it does. I'm probably naming my second child that.


----------



## Not Meowth

My name is... *tense drumroll* _Mike_.

Didn't see that coming, huh.


----------



## Ramsie

My first name is Fiona.


----------



## Music Dragon

Fiona is also pretty. I had a guinea pig called Fiona once.


----------



## Dannichu

Danielle (most people call me Dannichu or Danni or Dee, though) Rundle. Pretty boring.


----------



## Reventhas

William H. Rauch, though Will is my personal preference.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

Lexie Phoenix.

No, actually, that's just my pen name of sorts. My real name is Bailey Alexandra Lastname. Not telling you what my last name is, though. :p


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Alright. My name is David Hilts (don't forget the 's'). My first name came from King David in the Bible and my uncle David who dies on a crab fishing boat and my last name is Hilts because my ancestors were swordfighters.


----------



## coughsalot

My first name is Steve (although that's not my legal name)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett Chakra Dawnsborough, that's my full name, you see~

Okay, very well. Angela Waytoocommonmiddlename Weirdforeignlastname. Oh, that was SO hard to divine, wasn't it? Arylett = Angela, oh, who could've thought?

(Also, Danni Rundle is still an awesome name. :D)


----------



## Lupine Volt

Travis Atkinson...

...Yah. That's it. Not counting my middle name, William.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora LeAnn, if you didn't already know. I normally say my last name is Smith, but only because I don't like my last name and my parents would kill me if I put it on the internet.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Guess.


----------



## Noctowl

Liz. ^^


----------



## #1 bro

Zora of Termina said:


> Zora LeAnn, if you didn't already know.


Wait, Zora is your real first name? If so, that's _awesome._ 

Anyway, my name is DRAKE ARCHER.



















okay, no. but I wish. :P


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Stephen


----------



## Alxprit

AHEM! I have a very common and unoriginal name.

It's Michael.
Dull, huh?


----------



## Murkrow

Not saying my name because it's so rare that if you Google searched it and found this post, then people who I know will definitely know it was me. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person in the world with this name.


----------



## Not Meowth

Lucas755 said:


> Guess.


That is a great name, Guess. xD


----------



## Altmer

Jorn


----------



## Jolty

Rebecca Elsa Mays

My initials are cool
but my whole name would be a lot more awesome without the s hurhur


----------



## Spoon

Oh, I know someone who had named their dog Guess, and she'd tell people she had a dog, if they'd asked. Of course, what's the dog's name would follow, and she say, "Guess."

 I have the first name Ann, which I'm not too fond D:


----------



## Dewgong

Having the name Violet is nice, and original, (sort of). Verne's dog is the only other living creature I've heard of with the name. Although I don't like the sound of it on myself. 



Flora and Ashes said:


> Your name rocks.


Thank you.



Music Dragon said:


> Yes. Yes, it does. I'm probably naming my second child that.


I would like to meet your second child. :)


----------



## Lucariking

My middle name is Neil. In my language it means blue! ^^

I love my initials. A.N.Z.  A is the first letter, N is the 14th, almost the middle, and Z is the last. ^^

Oh, and my first name means Ocean in my language, so I guess my name is Ocean Blue! :D


----------



## Tailsy

Sarah Louise Jardine.

It's spectacular, isn't it. ?_?


----------



## nyuu

My name... Newt Titlelack.
...what? call me a liar?


----------



## cheesecake

Sydney~!

8D


----------



## @lex

My name is Alexander. It means protector of the people!


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Icalasari said:


> Eric Anthony West
> 
> X3 I live in the west half of town, which is in a western province that is in the western hemisphere. XD How awesome is that?


If only you lived in West, TX

Lol my name is Cooper Christian Wyatt. Wyatt - I think - is English, Cooper is just a random name my mom liked, and my middle name is ironic because I'm not christian. I use my middle name so little, that I sometimes mispell it.


----------



## PK

Grant Douglas MacGillivray.

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

I love your last name


----------



## ultraviolet

Jessica Clara Carolyn.. [lastname].

Clara was my great-great-grandmother who passed away within a few hours of my birth, Carolyn is my grandmother. (:


----------



## Linzys

Lindsey Yvonne SillyNorwegianlastnamethatnobodyhas (which I believe to be possibly a variation of 'Solveig' with the 'i' taken out and the 'o' and 'e' switched.)

8D


Just avoiding the possibility of being found over Google or something by people I know. :B I posted my full name on a forum once and that post was the first result shown by Google for a long time if you typed my name in. I think that thread is long gone or something now though, because I can't find myself in a Google search anymore. :3


----------



## Harlequin

Ewan Lloyd Selmes.

ugh


----------



## hopeandjoy

Rebecca Joy *lol no looking! =D*

My Great-Grandmother's middle name is Joy. So guess what she calls me.


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachel nicole LASTNAME erm something weird i once met a doctor named nicole rachel wtf and the eyedoctor people had to ask my middle name because there was another person with the same first and last name  X-X i guess my last name is popular.... theres a old artist with my name first and last me saw a pic of something she made  a VERY disturbing pink sculpture of a pink blob with a plastic nose!  (i just died)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mark Alan Co***h*****e II


----------



## J.T.

Justin youdontgetmymiddlename noyoudontgetmylastnameeither.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Heather Lynn (No I'm not telling you my last name.)

though I tend to forget how my middle name is spelled. ^^"


----------



## Renteura

Your name sounds awesome. :B ^


----------



## zuea

marrisa ann wilcox
i don't like my name


----------



## Treechu

Cory McAtee.

And Cory means "hollow" in the Celtic language.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Ambipom said:


> Most awesome name ever. *(Didn't we have this thread before?)*


Yeah, and I started it. ^_^

Mine is Kyle James. Not telling you my last name; it's ugly.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Renteura said:


> Your name sounds awesome. :B ^


Well thankyu. :D


----------



## Yanmega

My full name? Blah. Timothy Samuel Poulin (Rhymes with foolin'). Everyone calls me Tim.  Everyone always makes fun of my last name. Also, don't you dare call me Timmy or I will hunt you down.


----------



## John

John



XD


----------



## Dannichu

John said:


> John


No _way._


----------



## Terry. T.

Terry Tucker. Look in Shiny or my profile.


----------



## Poke4ever

Elizabeth Rodriguez. My intials are ER. Isn't that just great?:dead:


----------



## KMew

Derek Lee Arnold.

;D


----------



## Flareon-Chan

Allison Christine Bane. You may only call me by mah nickname Allie if you do anything to with my name. Why? lol No reason! :D *shot*


----------



## Living Arrow

Another David :)


----------



## Keltena

Melanie~ Kind of boring but I like it.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Sammy, samuel, sam, sammy-J, nah i like sam


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

Shaun.
It has 3 spellings too.


----------



## Gigamelon

Evil McNasty.

No, wait...

Carruthers.  I'm a diminutive chauffeur who doesn't get speeding tickets.  Mainly because _no-one_ can believe that there's a melon behind the wheel, glaring at them.

No, no, wait...

Rowland.  I'm famed throughout the land, just for being part of a machine that weighs four tons, has an ant farm and a beehive hooked up to it, and is more baroque than a Gothic cathedral.

Wait, no, no, just a sec...

Susan.  I'm a graceful lily. ...  That swoops out of the sun and possibly attacks policemen in their faces?  I'll get back to this one.

Oh, wait, another change of mind....  I think I'll go with...

Aiden.  Yup.  I'm a flaming, exploding melon which is the scourge of the area.  I scream as I fly overhead and make all the children cry.

I'm bored now.  Think I'll close that baby namer and go elsewhere.  Good luck guessing which name out of all of them is my real one.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Uh...Susan XD

I'm Cathy, boring yes. But at least it has the word cat in it which improves it the slightest bit.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Oh why the heck not. In the past I was beyond neurotic about my name but whatever hm... <_<
Sable Darcey [..Name of a town in Poland, that starts with B, but was Americanised at ellis island but still noone can pronounce it. x3 Apparently.]
Uncommon to rare first, super dorky mid, even my grandmother doesn't pronounce my last name right. Whoo~


----------



## PichuK

Anastasia
It doesn't fit me at all :>


----------



## Bombsii

Riley, spelt like this, but I prefer and use the name Ridley.


----------



## Bombsii

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Dean Buckley or Jan Bakuri in romanised Japanese.


I love the name Dean, I want it. *Sniff*


----------



## eevee_em

Emelia, pronounced like Amelia. Pronounce it Emma-lia and I will kill you!


----------



## Diz

Benjamin Michael
I go by Ben in real life.
On the internet, my real name is Sam Gamgee
If you are going to talk to me, I am _Ditto_


----------



## Retsu

Ben (Benjamin), and I _completely fucking loathe it_.

I want to be Sarah instead.


----------



## nastypass

:( i knew a guy named ben

he was awesome

(also: my name is the same as my username. uncreative, i know :B)


----------



## see ya

The name's Jody. 

It's such a silly name. ._.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Jake, I'd really rather not explain why i go by jack

I dont like my name cuz its to much of a little kids name, i sometimes wish that i was called jacob, i dont know why, but i could go by jake when im a kid, then when im older, jacob seems more grown up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Iris.
I'd rather be Anthony.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm a Tim, and I'd give anything to be a Klaus or an Arthur. D:


----------



## Astro

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Iris.
> I'd rather be Anthony.


Anthony suits you


----------



## Pook

Roberto.

Changing it to Jean-Pierre


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Iris.
> I'd rather be Anthony.


that is a great name though

a proud Jorn here


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon

I is Jackson. Can you believe it? I dislike my name. I'd much rather be a Kai or some Japanese name. They get all the good ones. Yamato, Suzuki, Takuyaki, Toyota... :D


----------



## Jason-Kun

Brandon Cummings. Wanna change the last name to Stewart when I get older.


----------



## #1 bro

Maxwell

I usually go by Max


----------



## Clover

Xikaze said:


> Vondell.
> 
> I wish my name was Kyle or Jake or any of the names you people are complaining about.


I'll have you know I love your name, vondell.

farmer in the.

vondell.

it is so amusingly black


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed said:


> a proud Jorn here


you've posted at least three times in this thread with the same thing. :P


----------



## Valor

Hm, no other Tyler's here...

Tyler. Tyler Robert Jensen. See, my full name. Ain't it great being 18?


----------



## s k

Mason Lawrence Vrobel

meh. i've probably met like 10 other masons in my lifetime. [but a bunch of people with the last name mason]


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Iris.
> I'd rather be Anthony.


-wibble-

Can I have either of those names? ;~;


----------



## Zuu

Aaron.

Y'know, the exalted, the strong. Originated in Hebrew. I'm the freaking brother of Moses, guy. Biblical name for an atheist, alright. :D

Middle name's Keith, which is Scottish and was probably the name of some place. Dunno.


----------



## Alexi

Jonathan Alexander Katzakian

Yep. Katzakian means vinegar maker in Armenian, apparently. There's your trivia for the day.


----------



## gaytaurus

My real first name is Shojiru. But i'd rather be called "Shirley" in real life.

Btw, I'm a guy.


----------



## Tarvos

Zeta Reticuli said:


> you've posted at least three times in this thread with the same thing. :P


i must have been banned or something


----------



## #1 bro

Yes, but you haven't been banned twice. :P


----------



## S.K

My names Libby. Its okay, it'll do.


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


> Rachel Marie *name hidden not only for security issues, but because of any jokes relating to Texas*


I don't think I ever posted my last name on here, did I?

Okay...here's my full name:

Rachel Marie Dorothy Dallas.  (By the way, Dorothy's my Confirmation name, not some second middle name like Mike thought.)

Rachel because they liked it, Marie because it was part of the name of almost everyone on my mom's side, Dorothy cause my grandmom died before my Confirmation, and Dallas because of some town in Scotland.

Yeah.

@ S.K: Libby is a very pretty name. ^^


----------



## Tarvos

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Yes, but you haven't been banned twice. :P


actually I have


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed said:


> actually I have


Really? On this version of the forum?


----------



## Bombsii

My full name is Riley ("Ridley") George Davis


----------



## Tailsy

Flora and Ashes said:


> Rachel because they liked it, Marie because it was part of the name of almost everyone on my mom's side, Dorothy cause my grandmom died before my Confirmation, and Dallas because of some town in Scotland.


It's a village!

I've posted here already. I can't remember what my confirmation name was though haha.


----------



## Bombsii

I think I remember what it was Tailsy. Err..Nope its gone.

BTW, nice new avie.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I'm Leah. I like my name.


----------



## voltianqueen

My name's Korinna. :)

I can't stand when people mispronounce it... It's Kor-IH-na, not Kor-EE-na...


----------



## Shiranui

DRAKE!

...gibson ._.


----------



## Zuu

haha gibson what a faggot

Actually, I wouldn't mind the name Gibson, what with the guitar manufacturer and all.

Drake's a kickass name, too. 

Dunno if it's as awesome as Aaron, though... (read: it is)


----------



## Dewgong

Violet.

Crap.


----------



## nothing to see here

Eddie Lee.

It's pretty much the un-Google-able name, because apparently there are so many Eddies in the world with Lee as either their middle or last name that all you get when you Google my name is results about all the other Eddie Lees, and you have to search through pages upon pages of those results to find any that actually relate to me.

Well, I guess something like "John Smith" would be even _less_ Google-able, but mine comes pretty close.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

John Louise Montgomery Python. WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF A NAME IS THAT?!

Changing my name to Vince.

Also, Tailsy is Sarah.


----------



## Music Dragon

Wow. I thought I was the only one who accidentally posted here more than once. Obviously not.


----------



## Capitain Jay

My real name.

Anthony James Vernon.

Nothing special. Go home.


----------



## Vyraura

Dewgongeru said:


> Violet.
> 
> Crap.


Crap sounds like an _awful_ last name.


----------



## Bombsii

Shiori Dazai said:


> My name's Piper. *braces self for the inevitable puns*
> I just use the name Shiori Dazai because it sounds more feminine (or at least, I think so). Plus, it suits me more.


Piper is a  nice name. ^.^


----------



## Flora

Tailsy said:


> It's a village!


Oh, really?  Interesting. ^^


----------



## Arcanine

João(first) Monteiro(last).

Not based on anything, but I don't like it because:

a) the stupid little f***ing tilde(~) is an illegal character on almost every english site on the internet.

Although I like it, because:

a) it roughly translates to John, and that makes it almost Jack (or so I've heard), and I love the name Jack.

I guess that's it.


----------



## Bombsii

the name jack is good.


----------



## H20firefly

Stephen (please if you ever use my real name, spell it correctly)
and... (prepares to be bombarded) my last name is (gulps) France
well that went rather... (gets shot)


----------



## Minish

I've probably posted in here about four times and not realised it. But OH WELL.

My first name is Juliette. Okay. You might think it looks nice at first glance. BUT IT IS NOT. It's really hard to get any decent nicknames from it (Julie? No thanks. Ju? Somebody got told off for calling me that because 'it's racist'. Obviously. Liett and Lee/Li are the only ones I can get and nobody would call me those). And when you say my full name it sounds like 'Julie (surname)' because my surname begins with a 'T'.

...it really _is_ annoying. XD;

Oh yeah, and my middle name is hilarious; Lesley (was born on the same day as my auntie Lesley). My parents really were intent on torturing me. And get this - they were going to call me Eloise but _forgot in the hospital_. ELOISE. Isn't that much pretty, yes, it is! Dx


----------



## Tailsy

Capitain Jay said:


> My real name.
> 
> Anthony James Vernon.
> 
> Nothing special. Go home.


Can I marry your name? 

ALSO Cirrus I'm going to call you Liet forever.


----------



## Minish

Tailsy said:


> Can I marry your name?
> 
> ALSO Cirrus I'm going to call you Liet forever.


If you _must_. :3

It's probably the best thing you can get from any single name I've ever used anyway. ._.


----------



## Fredie

My first name is William; although, I hate being called it, I prefer Will (or wheel). My last name is McMahon, which I think is Irish, I don't mind this as much although I hate it when people spell it how it sounds, McMarn...


----------



## Vyraura

I can just imagine the fun if your nickname was Ju.

Hey, how's it going, ju?
*hitlor jokez*


----------



## Music Dragon

Aww, but Juliette is a cute name!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Cirrus said:


> My first name is Juliette.


romeo, of the house capulet, at your service


i can't remember if i've posted here but it's cam
shortened from cameron, which is a sexy name, but i loathe being called so; i don't know why but it just doesn't seem right
if i kept that and took the last name of my crush i could be either a hot australian cyclist or some actress who has previously starred on monk


----------



## Mirry

Miranda. People think it's hilarious to start reciting the Miranda rights to me. -.-;; It's actually not funny at all.


----------



## Music Dragon

Miranda is pretty too. It's a white-blueish, crystalline name.


----------



## Mirry

Thanks. :) I don't think it's that bad of a name myself.


----------



## Harlequin

I'm currently between names.


----------



## Alexi

Cirrus: How do you like the nick Jules? Because that sounds like jewels and jewels are purty. :3


----------



## Minish

Alexi said:


> Cirrus: How do you like the nick Jules? Because that sounds like jewels and jewels are purty. :3


Blech!
Its sounds... tacky. I'm so picky. XD
Plus... these guys at school have thought it funny to call me and my friend Rebecca 'Jules and Bex' because he knows we hate our names. *shiver*


----------



## Tarvos

Music Dragon said:


> Miranda is pretty too. It's a white-blueish, crystalline name.


Miranda is an awesome name thanks to The Collector. Hope you collect GP's.


----------



## Music Dragon

You mention that book quite often, you know! It's rather hypocritical of you to hold it in such high regard.


----------



## Arcanine Lover

Seán. It's basically a Gaelic version of John.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Brandon Cummings.


----------



## H20firefly

i'm tempted, but good nature forbids me ^_^


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Henrique.


----------



## Aenrhien

Elizabeth. Greatly prefer to be called Liz though, or Rikki.


----------



## Dewgong

Probably posted here before, and half the people here know my name, but whatever.

Violet :O


----------



## Elfin

StyliBoy said:


> Stylianos


You, my good sir, have the greatest first name ever. +17 awesome points. >>

Lisa. (AKA Lee, Lise, and Pizza Bagel) Ugh, I *hate* my name. I don't know anyone else named that except fifty year olds. Yay for names from the sixties. :dead:


----------



## Elfin

Well, duh. Do people misspell your name a lot? For me, people spell it "Leesa" depressingly often. >>
Lisa Suzanne (last name bleeped out for fear of stalkers/crazed gardeners/hamsters)
My parents have a thing for sixties names. xD


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I don't think I have ever misspelled Stylianos.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

XD I never thought that about your name. My teachers would probably go crazy, they can't usually pronounce my last name right. (Which if you say, I will kill you.)


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte, a city somewhere. I forgot where it is.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

North Carolina, I think.
Not that I... LIVE there, or anything...


----------



## Hikari Nijino

You're right!
I should listen to my best friend's twin sister more often.


----------



## Alexi

I love watching teachers struggle with hard-to-pronounce names.

Like my last name. :)


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Corey Ryan Constantine Lynch  I HATE my first name.  Cornelius would have been at least somewhat classy!


----------



## Peter

Peter, Ray, Cellom. I bet you didn't expect THAT did you? (Stupid header, just because I've been gone two weeks dosn't make everything boring!)


----------



## PurelyAmazing

My name's Elizabeth, but no-one who actually owns a brain calls me that. It's too long and sillllllllly. D:
I mostly go by Lizzie or Liz... It makes me sound cooler. :3


----------



## Not Meowth

PurelyAmazing said:


> I mostly go by Lizzie or Liz...


Or Barney. xD


----------



## Scizor King

Michael.


----------

